# My village may be getting rid of my hives???



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Check with the State Beekeepers Association pronto.

For some reason I thought I remembered coming across a piece of Illinois legislation that stated that local governments were not allowed to make laws regarding beekeeping, it all had to come from the state. If that's true, then I don't think they can limit you provided you're in compliance with state law (are your hives registered?) but I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, big grain of salt, etc.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds to me you should be grandfathered in. Take pics with todays paper with your beehives in the background. It should prove you had them before any new "law".


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

Another thing I'd do is try to recruit your friendly neighbors to go speak on your behalf, letting the meeting know that your hives, because they're properly managed, are not a nuisance. And having a local beekeeper means that if there are bee related problems in the town they have a resource, a resource that's otherwise gone. If concern exists about beekeeping then encourage the village to enact an ordinance that requires compliance with all state laws and also with good management practices. Provide for setbacks from property lines in the flight paths, providing a water source etc. Allowing the village to feel as if it has control of the situation I think is the key. Help them do that your way.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

*For some reason I thought I remembered coming across a piece of Illinois legislation that stated that local governments were not allowed to make laws regarding beekeeping*

I would be interested if this is true or not. I live near one of the largest cities in the state and they have an no bee in city limits ordinance. Luckily I'm not in that city but I have a couple friends that would like to keep bees but can not because of the ordinance.

I would think the OP should be grandfathered in, but my guess is that if they don't want bees there you will eventually not be allowed to have them there. 

~Matt


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Not allowing americans to produce their own food hmmm sad.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure about laws to regulate beekeeping must be from the state. I think that is incorrect.

However I do know for a FACT that Illinois right to farm law states that anything farm related(including beekeeping) that has been done on the land for 2 or more years IS grandfathered in if any local laws change. As long as you continue to keep bees you can continue, if you stop then you wouldn't be able to start back up later, if they outlaw it.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

This is a train wreck waiting to happen across America. [edit] I agree that you are most likely covered by the Grandfather Law, however don't take a chance. Check your state laws covering agriculture.
I don't mean to make this a political thing,,but it is.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I agree with Mr Beeman, if you can prove you had the hives before the law was written it might not apply to you. 



Mr.Beeman said:


> Sounds to me you should be grandfathered in. Take pics with todays paper with your beehives in the background. It should prove you had them before any new "law".


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

In Illinois if you have 5 acres or more you will be exempt in terms of zoning only as it applies to agriculture. The community may have some dicression but can not exclude an agricultural use such as apiaries. Each state is different. Mundelein may control apiaries and chickens for properties less than 5 acres. 
For some reason I thought I remembered coming across a piece of Illinois legislation that stated that local governments were not allowed to make laws regarding beekeeping, it all had to come from the state. If that's true, then I don't think they can limit you provided you're in compliance with state law (are your hives registered?) but I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, big grain of salt, etc.[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Keep us up to date. Contact Lake County Bee Club.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

it is becoming more and more diffucult for the urban person to become more sustainable.
In Canada and in some of the US states, laws are being passed about having a vegitable garden. People are being ordered to tear it down
http://grist.org/list/city-officials-are-waging-a-war-on-gardens/


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

It sounds like an opportunity, unfortunately for both sides. Wonder how it all worked out?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

You need to just face it - honey bees are scary and dangerous...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

My cousin is one of your Village of Mundelein trustees (Ray Semple).

He approached me about 2 months ago on this matter, looking for sensible beekeeping code restriction information. At the time it was my understanding from him the Mundelein didn't allow any beekeeping and they were looking to modify that position and allow some beekeeping with reasonable limits. 

With the help of some others on this site we provided to Ray examples of several other city's code ordinances that we thought were fair and reasonable. Last time I talked to Ray he was going to try to put forward adopting the same code ordinances that Hastings Nebraska uses. 

Not sure how familiar you are with how city government works, but new code ordinance changes can take months and sometimes years to get worked out. Be patient with the process, I believe they are working in favor to allow beekeeping, not trying to limit it.

And for heaven sakes, if you’re breaking ordinance rules now keep it on the down low! 

Don Semple


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That's good to know, Don!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

In Oklahoma.

§2-3-125 - Local Government Regulations and Ordinances Regarding Honeybees and Hives

No county, municipal corporation, consolidated government, or other political subdivision of this
state shall adopt or continue in effect any ordinance, rule, regulation, or resolution prohibiting,
impeding, or restricting the establishment or maintenance of honeybees in hives. This provision
shall not be construed to restrict the zoning authority of a county or municipal government to
establish appropriate locations for apiaries.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got word from my cousin that the proposal to allow beekeeping in Mundelein was voted down. 

Apparently the anti's came out in force.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I was just going to say - the outcome would depend on how many people were there FOR beekeeping and how many were AGAINST it. Apparently they had been getting calls if they were looking into it. 

If you have 5 people there AGAINST bees - "I don't want those mean Africanized bees attacking me." "I'm allergic to bees, and if I get stung I'll have to go to the hospital." and your the lone voice FOR beekeeping, you can almost bet the board is going to go with the 5 people. (They will only have 1 unhappy person that they know of, instead of 5 unhappy people.)


----------



## jvb333 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Don,

Small world! Ray is very good friends (since high school) with a friend of mine.

Mundelein has no code against the bees, so I currently am not breaking any rules. I checked it out everywhere online, so I knew I was not breaking the law with Mundelein nor the county.

Thanks for the code in Hastings:
(8) Colony densities.
(a) It shall be unlawful to keep more than the following number of colonies on any tract within the city, based upon the size or configuration of the tract on which the apiary is situated:
(i) One-quarter acre or less tract size - Two colonies;
(ii) More than one-quarter acre but less than one-half acre tract size - Four colonies;
(iii) One-half acre or more but less than one acre tract size - Six colonies;
(iv) One acre or larger tract size - Eight colonies;
(v) Regardless of tract size, where all hives are situated at least 200 feet in any direction from all property lines of the tract on which the apiary is situated, there shall be no limit to the number of colonies.

So according to (v) above, does this mean that on my less than one-quarter lot I need to be 200 feet from my neighbors property line?

The meeting had a couple of folks that were soooo poorly misinformed about bees and chickens and really full of fear of what they don't know -basically uneducated about the subject. A couple talked with such authority and the audience supporters nodding with heads in agreement was mildly entertaining. One village official is a veterinarian and the intelligence that came from this man was a relief. Hopefully his educated point of view will sink in. What I didn't like about the meeting was a smear against our mayor as to why he was not in attendance at a parade -lets stay on the subject...bees/chickens. Other village officials were at the parade...mayor was covered! A couple of folks made two rounds to the microphone one gentleman got a bit aggressive toward the end to prove a point (he boisterously added so what about freedom of speech in America) and the mayor did put a stop to him. Rules should be placed that you make a point, step away from the mic. then listen to the next persons stance. Mud slinging can get nasty.

This is a forum with bee educated folks. I believe we need to inform the community of what the honeybee is all about. Public realm such as fairgrounds is a great opportunity to inform. Wasps (a.k.a. Yellow Jackets) are meat eaters that harass people and are often mistaken as a bee...NOT! We know that, the general public does not.

My bees sit 9 feet from my side door and I have not had one bee enter the home nor sting the dog as it walks 12 inches from the front door of the hive. The only stings I've received is from not wearing gloves and accidentally crushing them as I inspect the frames -oops I'm a beginner, I'm learning.

Whatever the village decides, I will have a back-up plan and just deal with moving them. If that's the case, is it better to move hives in late October and Early November? Hopefully, the village can give a break with removal if that is what they decide.

David that picture speaks many words, thanks!

P.S. I'm 99.9% sure that all this commotion is because of me.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I see where you are a photographer! Any chance you can take some closeups of bees, hives or bees in flight? Write up a small article about the benefits of honey bees to go along with the pictures and include information that addresses the concerns the general public has about backyard beekeeping, etc. Mention all that honey bees provide for us.......pollination, products of the hive including honey, pollen, propolis, royal jelly, beeswax, bee venom (all the products of the hive help with health). Give this to your local paper to print (hopefully they will). If you mention the work that was being done by the council to pass beekeeping in your town, the paper will probably publish it as it is about current events and may be ongoing again in the near future. 

You will gain supporters as the general public is educated. Once people are aware that honey bees are only defensive of the hive (and not while away from the hive while foraging for water, nectar or pollen) and not aggressive like wasps are, most will come around.

I like to let people know to burn beeswax candles instead of paraffin candles indoors due to the toxins from paraffin.


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

Barry, removed my post for being political, well when government intervention says you can't have bees, isn't that political?
Isn't government political?
Isn't the political process going after beekeepers?
Just kinda my point of view of where this is going when government interfers!


Martin Luther King: FREE AT LAST, FREE AT LAST, THANK GOD ALMIGHTY I'M FREE AT LAST!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

But you decided to take it far beyond the local government we're talking about. Please don't discuss moderation on the forums.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

(v) Regardless of tract size, where all hives are situated at least 200 feet in any direction from all property lines of the tract on which the apiary is situated, there shall be no limit to the number of colonies.

So according to (v) above, does this mean that on my less than one-quarter lot I need to be 200 feet from my neighbors property line?

_>>> No, it means if your hives are more than 200' from any property line you can have as many hives as you like._

I believe we need to inform the community of what the honeybee is all about.

_>>> This needs to start with your neighbors. I sometimes stretch the local ordinances, but have my neighbors support, so it never gets noticed. _

Whatever the village decides, I will have a back-up plan and just deal with moving them. If that's the case, is it better to move hives in late October and Early November? Hopefully, the village can give a break with removal if that is what they decide.

_>>> Doesn't matter, I just like to wait till temperature are below 70 degrees_

P.S. I'm 99.9% sure that all this commotion is because of me.

_>>> Hope not, because it's an important issue and if it was brought up for one individual it will make it harder for the next group that tries to get it passed in your community. 

>>>It's very important to control the outcome of an issue like this, before it's EVER brought up for consideration or a vote. Like NW PA Beekeeper said in his post "it's how many fors and how many againsts" at these meetings. 

>>>So you don't let your issue come up for consideration (or come to a vote) before stacking the deck in your favor. You run an educational editorial in your local paper, you get a few beekeeper stories published around, you talk to the gardening groups, you bring in every member of your local club and beekeeper for 30 miles, you bring in an entimoligist or horticulturist to talk about the benifits, you bring in somebody from another local municipality that allows beekeeping to talk about how they do it, you bring in petitions signed by your neighbors and fellow residence, etc. 

>>>In short you get all your ducks in a row by building a local ground swell of support and overwhelm the opposition._

Good luck. ....Don


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

jvb333 said:


> (8) Colony densities.
> (a) It shall be unlawful to keep more than the following number of colonies on any tract within the city, based upon the size or configuration of the tract on which the apiary is situated:
> (i) One-quarter acre or less tract size - Two colonies;
> (ii) More than one-quarter acre but less than one-half acre tract size - Four colonies;
> ...


I'm not an attorney, but I believe that (v) means that as long as all hives are 200 feet or more away from any property line, there is no limit to the number of hives. From the code snippet above, you should be able to keep two colonies, and unless there is an additional requirement somewhere else, then there is no particular property line setback requirement for those two hives.


----------



## jvb333 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bee Bliss & Don,

Local media is too small for me! LOL

I've been published worldwide specializing mainly in woman health issues. Clients include Nova Nordisk, Allendale and Associates, Donna Karan, Magazines include -Glamour, Marie Claire, Cosmopolitian, Rosie O'Donnell (she actually knows me by name), Parade, Ladies Home Journal. I've photographed only a couple of famous people: Bill Cartwright, Don Imus and Former head of the C.D.C. Centers for Disease Control Dr. Julie Gerberding. When it comes to gaining the publics attention, I certainly know how to do it, media rules media works.

It's been many years since I've entered the world of editorial so my connections are a bit rusty. I do have a couple of writers that I could call and ask if they could do a piece on me. I'll give it some thought, but honestly I hate attention and I truly want to see a fair compromise with this issue and just let it play out on its own. Hastings code I believe is the answer.


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

City of Springfield, Illinois just passed an ordinance allowing bees in the city. You can contact Dave Tebrugge of Lincoln Land Beekeepers for more information on how the ordinance was worded at the associations website at http://lincolnlandbeekeepers.weebly.com/.

Arvin


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Sounds to me you should be grandfathered in. Take pics with todays paper with your beehives in the background. It should prove you had them before any new "law".


I don't think that will really prove anything. Someone could easily dig an old 1978 newspaper out of the attic or somewhere and take a picture of something with it. That doesn't mean that that something was there in 1978. It is a good method for letting the family know that the kidnap victim was still alive on a certain date, though. 

...or maybe I'm having a brain melt-down and watched too many old detective movies when I was young. :banana:

Ed


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

It just takes one person with (excuse the pun) a bee in their bonnet. I would make a presentation to council citing other examples of municipalities that have defined and adopted responsible beekeeping. It is a fact that most people are quite frightened of bees, and that drives ignorance and the desire to restrict beekeeping. Would the local paper do an article on the movement toward backyard beekeeping, with an emphasis on biodiversity?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the outcome. Don had it right...the LOUDEST squeaky wheel normally gets attention and if the anti-bee group had a large showing then the council may have been swayed by them. 

Of course sometimes the council has already made it's mind up beforehand...we had a meeting where the city council was to appoint a new council person for a seat vacated mid-term. A friend of my was vying for the seat. Prior to the meeting we were informed by a friend exactly how the vote would go...it would be a tie vote and with some discussion suddenly a specific council person would state that he was changing his vote....it happened to the "T" with bad acting on the part of the person that changed his vote. It doesn't take all the votes...just the majority. Politics is a dirty business regardless of party or whatever. 

As I told our city council one night speaking against an ordinance on behalf of some businesses in town...."you (the council) made the ordinance and you can kill it or not enforce". I don't know if they killed it or not, but they certainly haven't enforced it. I showed them an "out" in a way that made them look "good" and they took it. As for getting truth out about honey bees, our current population had rather hear a lie and accept it than study and know the truth. Don't give up. Do some research, get *several* neighboring cities' bee ordinances, print out your state beekeeping laws (if they help your case), put together some "info packs" for the council members regarding honey bees, make up flyers to hand out to people attending the meeting, get lots of bee friendly folks that will commit to going to a council meeting, get a TV station, local cable, and/or newspaper interested in covering the meeting/story. When you have all your ducks in a row, request to be put on the council meeting's agenda (be sure the time works for the media and your supporters). Laws and ordinances *can* be changed. Be a LOUDER squeaky wheel!  ....or, you can put your bees outside the village boundaries somewhere and not bother with all of that...your choice.

It sounds like there was excessive smoke blowing at the meeting. Mark Twain summed it up like this, "A lie can travel halfway around the world while the truth is putting on its shoes."

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Bee Bliss said:


> ... honey bees are only defensive of the hive (and not while away from the hive while foraging for water, nectar or pollen) .


True, but I have to admit a few bees have awfully long memories of past home invasions, and will travel surprisingly far to tell me about it.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/righttofarm/illinois.pdf

States’ Right-To-Farm Statutes
State of Illinois
www.NationalAgLawCenter.org
States’ Right-to-Farm Statutes
STATE OF ILLINOIS
740 Ill. Comp. Stat. 70/0.01 to 70/5
Current through P.A. 96-936 of the 2010 Reg. Sess. 70/0.01. Short title
§ 0.01. Short title. This Act may be cited as the Farm Nuisance Suit Act.
70/1. Purpose
§ 1. It is the declared policy of the state to conserve and protect and encourage the development and improvement of its agricultural land for the production of food and other agricultural products. When nonagricultural land uses extend into agricultural areas, farms often become the subject of nuisance suits. As a result, farms are sometimes forced to cease operations. Many others are discouraged from making investments in farm improvements. It is the purpose of this Act to reduce the loss to the State of its agricultural resources by limiting the circumstances under which farming operations may be deemed to be a nuisance.
70/2. *Farm defined
§ 2. The term “farm” as used in this Act means any parcel of land used for the growing and harvesting of crops; for the feeding, breeding and management of livestock; for dairying or for any other agricultural or horticultural use or combination thereof*.
70/3. Changed conditions; negligent operation
§ 3. No farm or any of its appurtenances shall be or become a private or public nuisance because of any changed conditions in the surrounding area occurring after the farm has been in operation for more than one year, when such farm was not a nuisance at the time it began operation, provided, that the provisions of this Section shall not apply whenever a nuisance results from the negligent or improper operation of any farm or its appurtenances.
70/4. Damages on account of pollution of, or change in condition of, waters
§ 4. The provisions of Section 3 of this Act shall not affect or defeat the right of any person, firm, or corporation to recover damages for any injuries or damages sustained by them on account of any pollution of, or change in condition of, the waters of any stream or on the account of any overflow of lands of any such person, firm, or corporation.
70/4.5. Costs and fees
§ 4.5. Costs and fees. In any nuisance action in which a farming operation is alleged to be a nuisance, a prevailing defendant shall recover the aggregate amount of costs and expenses determined by the court to have been reasonably incurred in the defense of the nuisance action, together with a reasonable amount for attorney fees. For the purposes of this Section, a prevailing defendant is a defendant in a lawsuit in whose favor a final court order or judgment
is rendered. A defendant shall not be considered to have prevailed if, prior to a final court order or judgment, he or she enters into a negotiated settlement agreement or takes any corrective or other action that renders unnecessary a final court order or judgment.
70/5. Actions commenced prior to effective date
§ 5. This Act does not affect actions commenced prior to the effective date of this Act

Bees are Ag 
Ag = Farm IMHO


----------



## jvb333 (Apr 13, 2012)

tommyt,

I'm in the downtown area of a small town. 5 acres will put me in the agricultural arena, but my less than 5 is zoned as C-1 not Ag. I have three banks across the street, a Dunkin' Donuts and Walgreens about 100 yards from my front door and one of the ugliest strip malls right next door to me. I bought a home in the city, this is not farm land. Sorry, but your info cannot be of use to me and my situation, nor will it help out the others that are in subdivisions within my town.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Funny small towns, ban honey bees and yet New York City allows them, of course you can't buy a supper sized soda there but at least you can have bees.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

bees, gateway drug to chickens!


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

You are correct (obviously a 1978 newspaper would be yellowed). But if you go and toss that picture in the mail and send it to yourself, the post mark should set an upper limit (whereas the newspaper sets a lower limit).


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

mhorowit said:


> bees, gateway drug to chickens!


In my case the other way around.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*jvb333 *
It is my understanding that the Gov. say " you have the right to farm"
and no Local (state) laws can over rule
The way I was told is you have bees they are considered AG.
you have these and these bees are your farm food
Here in Fl there is no set min or max land requirement 
I think you should look into this with your Ag people and ask 
about the "right to Farm" ACT


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I am a planning and zoning consultant here in Illinois. I periodically respond to threes issues. Unless you have 5 acres or more you my not use the agricultural exemption. The Village of Mundelein is entitles to reasonably control the use of land. It ia my understanding that they are currently undergoing a complete text amendment for their entire zoning ordinance and probably must be concerned with that process at this time. I would suggest you take some time and organize a comprehensive presentation and demonstrate that honey bees may be kept and generally are not problematic. Contact your local bee club and ask for participation. I can assure you that even with an ordinance their will be lot size limitations and other regulations including setbacks.Lake County in which you live was rural 50 years ago but the county has rapidly urbanized and owners of small lots in urbanized areas will face certain limitations in terms of agricultural uses. You never told us the size of your lot.....I suggest a properly organized presentation at a later date,but I doubt very small lots will be considered for apiaries. I realize certain communities permit such uses on smaller lots but I would not expect that in Lake County. In Illinois every municipality is entitled to adopt and enforce their own regulations on the basis of protecting, health, safety and welfare.Just my read on the matter. Again contact you bee club and join if you have not already done so. Lake & McHenry Counties have excellent clubs.


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

Too true, at least in my case. 



mhorowit said:


> bees, gateway drug to chickens!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

...don't forget that a strong population of European honey bees is the best thing at slowing the ingress of Africanized honey bees. I don't know if AHB will ever show up in Illinois, but it might be an argument to keep in your arsenal. 

Ed


----------



## jvb333 (Apr 13, 2012)

tommyt said:


> *jvb333 *
> Gov. say " you have the right to farm"


If so, how much will it cost to fight the fight. Times are way to tough for us to toss money around.

Any public defenders around wanting to pro bono publico???  LOL


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

woodedareas said:


> ...I doubt very small lots will be considered for apiaries. .


A couple of hives do not an "apiary" make, any more than a couple of dogs constitutes a kennel. If the statute wording is that sloppy, there's room for interpretation


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

mhorowit said:


> bees, gateway drug to chickens!



Exactly the opposite for me - I introduced a friend to my chickens, and he turned me on to bees. Amazing what some pushers will do.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

JVB
I know a couple of people that live in deed restricted communities here in Fl. and bee hives are not allowed where they live. They came to me about keeping bees someplace other than their houses but were upset about not being able to do as they pleased.
Long story - short I made a couple of hives out of old fiberglass water pressure tanks. The kind that every house with a well has sitting on the side of the house. I cut the top off and pulled the bladder out. I cut it into three pieces and built frames to fit inside tank. The entrance is the old 1" PVC pipe that comes out the bottom.
They both sit on the side of the house with the rest of the well equipment and have a privacy screen around that.
Out of sight, out of mind.
Regards
Joe


----------



## jvb333 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ben Franklin said:


> Funny small towns, ban honey bees and yet New York City allows them


Ben Franklin...

Your name says it all!!!

When Ben Franklin, George Washington, just to name two were walking the earth, many homes had a minimum of one hive, but two were most common. Why? They harvested the honey for baking and to use as a sweetener for the coffee and tea. The wax they used for candle making, so they could see in the dark -no electricity. With the advent of electricity thanks Mr. Franklin, we no longer had to rely on wax for candles.

So, how has society changed and become so wimpy about beekeeping? It's a couple of things, but, I believe one to be corporate conditioning. We as a society are now so use to all our food neatly Saran wrapped and mounted on a styrofoam plate then placed on a shelf with an expiration date smacked on it and tossed in the fridge or freezer or under a hot lamp (thanks Mr. Franklin). Today, we are conditioned to not be able to fend for ourselves, to not produce our own food. I really like the idea of quality control of my food! China or shall I blame the FDA has motivated me to become self reliant for honey. I have gout and need to stay away from processed sugar. China's honey has been found to contain lead in it and they filter honey 3 to 4 times. This filtering process produces a product that can no longer can be called honey, it is a sweetener. The poor diabetics that are uneducated about this, think they are doing their bodies good and loading-up on a product that is harming them even more.

Ok Ben, I digressed a bit, but your name had me thinking about the past and present and how much things have changed.

I gotta say, beekeeping is the best midlife crises I've experienced! Hey, if you're a fan of TV shows such as Animal Planet and Nova, beekeeping is for you and its fun. I raise the bees not just for the harvest of the products they produce, but most of all it's a really cool hobby. I do enjoy going out and observing my bees up close. To have this freedom taken away will be a real disappointment.

As a new keeper I have done an outstanding job of maintaining my bees and not being a nuisance to the next door neighbors. They have not complained to me. In fact the gentleman that cuts the grass for the home owner never knew I had hives only 8 feet from where he was mowing. I stopped him one day and told him that if he was not comfortable cutting in front of the hives, I would do it. He laughed and said that he had no idea at all they were hives and never had a run in with a single bee. In fact he said he's got 5 acres just outside of town and wants to zone his land as Ag and was thinking of placing hives on his property then asked if I could help. I gave him several links to get going, you can bet I gave him www.BeeSource.com. Also, to seal the deal on human/honeybee friendship, I showed him how docile they are by going up to both hives with my face 18 inches from the front entrance while waving my hands frantically. He said he never would have believed it if he didn't see it. Now that's educating the public!


----------



## Marybeth (Sep 9, 2013)

FYI: The Lake County zoning and planning committee have scheduled a meeting for Thursday, October 17, 6 p.m. at the Lake County Forest Preserve Independence Grove Visitor Center, 16400 W. Buckley Road, Libertyville.
The ordinance on beekeeping in Lake county is under revision. Here is the link to current version of the UDO with revisions from the last zoning meeting: 
http://www.lakecountyil.gov/Plannin...dments to the UDO - RPC Approved 09-24-13.pdf

I was at the meeting in Mundelein where the practice of beekeeping and raising chickens were denied. Unfortunately, they linked both beekeeping and chickens together. Regardless, it was pretty ugly. The only thing missing from that meeting were torches and pitch forks.

Revisions are still being made by the Lake County Beekeepers Association. Suggestions are always welcome. 
I have suggested the addition of 2 nucleus colonies be added to the existing 2 hive maximum.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Good luck! Most zoning and planning committee members are bought by the well-to-do in the community and in Lake county, they reside in Lake Forest!  What interest do they have in Beekeeping?


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

My lot is a little over 7,500 sq ft, if our ordinance was written like this one it would rule my lot out (10,000 sq ft min.). I believe I have a fairly average lot for my county. Our ordinance states up to five, which is helpful because it allows me to have a few nucs along with my two hives. Your reccomendation for the two nucleus colonies is a great one.

(Chickens aren't allowed.)


----------



## Marybeth (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you! I'm not certain as to their interests. I'm not even certain why things are changing. But I do think the Senior planner is very interested in the Lake County Beekeepers Association's suggestions and recommendations. We're trying to get our input together prior to the meeting on October 17.


----------



## Marybeth (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, Colleen O. I really appreciate your interest and actually reading the link. Several revision suggestions are in the works. Designating a lot size is wording we are hoping to eliminate, as a foraging bee knows no boundaries. Also, we want to eliminate verbiage like "aggressive behavior" which we feel is unclear and difficult to define.


----------



## Marybeth (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, Barry. I see you're from DuPage County. I was looking into attending the CDBA upcoming Dinner Banquet where Michael bush will be your guest speaker. I attended a seminar last August in Humboldt Park when both Mr. Bush and Sam Comfort were presenters. It was great!


----------



## pharmbee (Jun 21, 2013)

If I lived in a place that didn't allow bees or chickens I would move. Not because of the livestock but I would be such a jerk from living around so many idiots. Really sad results to a world with so much potential.


----------

